# Coil Building Wraps



## Johnno (22/2/17)

To experienced builders this might be a stupid question but I would like to know from experienced builders about the coil wrap - some do a wrap where the wire is wrapped flush and each strand touches each other and some wrap it that there is a space between each wrap so that the wire doesn't touch each other - what's the difference here? Is one gonna get more flavour or what am I missing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (22/2/17)

Johnno said:


> To experienced builders this might be a stupid question but I would like to know from experienced builders about the coil wrap - some do a wrap where the wire is wrapped flush and each strand touches each other and some wrap it that there is a space between each wrap so that the wire doesn't touch each other - what's the difference here? Is one gonna get more flavour or what am I missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A much debated topic @Johnno ! Check out this thread...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/spaced-vs-compressed-coils.t4315/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Johnno (22/2/17)

Stosta said:


> A much debated topic @Johnno ! Check out this thread...
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/spaced-vs-compressed-coils.t4315/



Thanks will check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

